# Where to purchaces "Catgut"?



## thedaras (1 Feb 2010)

Hi, Would anyone know where I could buy " Catgut",at least I think thats what its called.. Its used for manequins in windows and is like an invisible wire.
Either in the Dublin area or online would be great.
I have googled it,most bizzare!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Feb 2010)

Why not use fishing line?


----------



## thedaras (1 Feb 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Why not use fishing line?


 
I didnt think of that,and have no idea what that looks like 
Will go have a look, Catgut is like a almost transparent soft string.


----------



## Odea (1 Feb 2010)

We always refer to fishing line as Catgut. Have a look at www.rorys.ie

[broken link removed]


----------



## beaky (1 Feb 2010)

Or try your local vet, catgut used to be used for stitching animals.


----------



## shopgirl (1 Feb 2010)

Depending on what you want to use if for, fishing line or go to a shop which sells jewellery making items, you'll find quite a few transparent threads, on the reel it will tell you the weight it can hold.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Feb 2010)

There's a shop near the H'Penny Bridge that sells the stuff for making jewellery but it works out quite expensive.

If you weren't going to hang anything too heavy from it Hickeys also sell what is known as 'invisible thread'.


----------



## thedaras (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replies..

Will defo have a look at the fishing line version.

I really want the real thing though,so if anyone knows where I could purchase the actual catgut,Id be delighted.

Invisible thread would be too light to carry the weight.

I would need it to hold the weight of say a jumper, and it has to be invisible and thin.

Thanks again for your replies..


----------



## Odea (1 Feb 2010)

thedaras said:


> .
> 
> I would need it to hold the weight of say a jumper, and it has to be invisible and thin.


 
Used it for many years (fishing line) to hold the weigh of Aran sweaters on a display no problem.


----------



## MOB (8 Feb 2010)

http://hubpages.com/question/24318/for-all-you-fishing-fans--why-is-fishing-line-called-cat-gut

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catgut

You need light weight clear fishing line.  Perhaps 5-10 lb breaking strain.


----------

